
NASA Develops Unique Materials for the Next Generation of Aircraft - rbanffy
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/glenn/2020/nasa-develops-unique-materials-for-the-next-generation-of-aircraft
======
mindcrime
_After extensive process improvement and testing, NASA opened SiC fibers up
for licensing through its Technology Transfer program. When a company licenses
with NASA, the relationship extends far beyond the agency’s brand recognition,
it provides U.S. industry with a vast network of subject matter experts,
testing facilities and other partners._

This burns me up. Assuming (and I think it's a safe assumption, although I am
willing to stand corrected) that this research was mostly (or exclusively)
funded with public money, then there shouldn't be any "licensing" involved.
Any and all patents, specifications, technical documentation, etc. should be
freely available to the taxpayers who already paid for the research.

